# Book printing / publishing / self publish



## Postbarry (29 Jun 2007)

I have a book that I want to get printed/ published myself.

Has anyone got any expereince of this or recommedations?


----------



## BetterBiz (29 Jun 2007)

Have a look at www.trafford.com and in particular this link on their site which has a comprehensive FAQ

[broken link removed]

I have not used them myself, but plan to eventually if I can ever get my book written  

Good luck,

Matt

www.BetterBusinessResults.com


----------



## CGorman (29 Jun 2007)

www.lulu.com  is probably the best know self publisher


----------



## svuhmed (19 Aug 2008)

I used this company to self publish a book a few years ago. Based in Florida if I remember. Worked very well (I have no affiliation).


(same guy also runs Brown Walker Press and Dissertation.com)


----------



## moneygrower (19 Aug 2008)

If you go the self publishing route you will need to get a distributor to get the books into any of the major bookstores. Easons do distribution as do argosy. If you are serious about selling your book you should get it published by the biggest publisher who'll take you.


----------



## Welfarite (19 Aug 2008)

[broken link removed] another angle...E-publishing. No connection...


----------



## Welfarite (19 Aug 2008)

And here


----------



## gipimann (19 Aug 2008)

Friend of mine self-published with www.choicepublishing.ie and found them very helpful. 

(usual disclaimer - no connection, although they happen to be based in Drogheda!).


----------



## CoService (20 Aug 2008)

You could always set it up as an ebook if the material suited and sell it online!

We've published a 60 page ebook that we promote on the website and it sells perhaps 5-10 per month. Distribution is via email so it's very cost effective.


----------



## Nobrain (2 Sep 2008)

Sorry to jump in on this thread, but my book is off to the printers this week. I am looking into wholesalers in Ireland and only find two, Easons and Argosy. I assume Easons are the largest wholesaler in Ireland however I am wondering if anyone knows if Argosy have the same reach in the industry, i.e., can they get my book into the large book chains, including Easons retail outlets.?


----------



## Sar (2 Sep 2008)

The main two distributors in Ireland are Gill & Macmillan and CMD (Columba Mercier Distribution) the two main wholesalers are Easons and Argosy. Argosy don't supply Eason shops with books as Eason's shops get them from their own wholesale division. Argosy lots of smaller shops around the country. As far as I know most shops have an account with either Eason or Argosy, not both. So if your book is available from Argosy but nor Eason it won't be available to all the shops.


----------



## Nobrain (2 Sep 2008)

Thanks a mill for the info Sar. Sorry to bother you again, but if one, or both wholesalers decided to wholesale my book, do you know if I would be restricted to selling only to their company, or can I still sell the book to whoever I like?


----------



## Sar (3 Sep 2008)

There's no restriction, ideally for you both of them would stock it. But bear in mind they won't actively sell your book to any shops, they'll just make it available should anyone order it. They do produce catalogues, e.g Easons Booknews which go to to shops monthly, but a listing in that is probably not enough to get shops to order the book.

You'll need a sales rep to visit the individual buyers in the shops with information on the book in order to encourage them to order it from the wholesaler. This is where it gets tricky for people who self-publish. You may end up having to do this yourself.


----------



## Sar (3 Sep 2008)

Sorry, I misread that. Even if the wholesalers stock your book you should still be able to sell it yourself as well. Bear in mind that the wholesalers will expect a large discount on the rrp ( probably 50%) so you would be better off selling it yourself if you can.


----------



## Nobrain (4 Sep 2008)

Thanks for the info Sar. Seems I have a lot of work left to do! Ah well if something is too easy, it's not worth doing!


----------



## emaol (4 Sep 2008)

Start small first, by approaching your local bookshop(s) and asking for their help by stocking the book sale or return, they will be the ones who will sell your book in the end. A good bookseller recommending you is invaluable.

People you know will be the first ones to buy the book, so have it available close to them. Don't give any away!

Get some free advertising by organising a launch in a bookstore and inviting local press, they love that sort of thing.

Find an angle (your book, you, your past) and use that to sell your book for publicity with national media. Have no qualms about shamelessly prostituting yourself if you want to sell. Principles are for when you can afford them.

If that all works, a publisher may offer to take the book on and promote it on your behalf, leaving you lots of time to do signings, interviews and write that difficult second book.


----------

